# Skyline sighting in San Diego



## 1994PathfinderSEBlac (Jan 4, 2008)

It looked exactly like this one.

How?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might be interested in this link:

2010 Nissan Skyline 250GT First Drive


----------

